# Grooming table, arm, no-sit advice



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

I started using a grooming table with my big dog (27"). Before I was grooming him on the ground, now I am using a 4' Lifetime table from Costco that I already had. My wife sometimes brushes and combs him when he will lie still but she cannot lift him on the table because he is 80 pounds. I do all the scissor and clipper work and brush and comb and I can lift him fine. He is getting accustomed to the table, too accustomed. He sits and lies down on it. I was thinking of getting a grooming arm like this one in 48" height: 

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Arms-with-Clamp/pc/190/c/191/sc/265/44472.uts

But I wonder if I won't right-away need something to keep him from sitting too. I don't think I need a full-on Groomer's Helper but maybe I could use this type arm instead:

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product_popup.jsp?entityId=45213&entityType=product&templateType=1

or should I just tell him to knock it off and get his butt back up?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bart said:


> I started using a grooming table with my big dog (27"). Before I was grooming him on the ground, now I am using a 4' Lifetime table from Costco that I already had. My wife sometimes brushes and combs him when he will lie still but she cannot lift him on the table because he is 80 pounds. I do all the scissor and clipper work and brush and comb and I can lift him fine. He is getting accustomed to the table, too accustomed. He sits and lies down on it. I was thinking of getting a grooming arm like this one in 48" height:
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Arms-with-Clamp/pc/190/c/191/sc/265/44472.uts
> 
> ...


I don't own a groomers helper, but I do have a grooming arm. Dogs (if groomed regularly) can learn that table time = stand up. I have a few groom dogs that don't stand very well, and I just deal with it (lift them up, as soon as they stand on their own, take the pressure off). Works for most. I don't like letting large dogs lie down on the table; the risk of falling is too great. I do let large dogs back onto the floor and lie down for feet and face and stuff (if they don't drag me everywhere). This is a nice thing for dogs who have a hard time standing for long periods of time (arthritic dogs, dysplastic dogs, overweight dogs, seniors, etc).
Small dogs I allow to lie down when finishing faces. Dogs aren't stupid and can learn the difference, at least IMO


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Get a grooming arm, but dont worry about the no sit stuff. Simply teach him that when he is on the table, he is to stand. Or teach him the word "stand" so that he can rest some and sit while you are working on lengthy areas like beard/head, etc. Most dogs will stand right back up when touched with your hand in the belly/groin area. Touch him with some light pressure if he doesn't stand right up when you touch there, and say "STAND"..eventually he will get it. The no sit things aren't much help..the dogs just lay/sit/lean on them anyway...and then they still aren't standing..and the overhead slings are a pain cause there is always some equipment in the way of where you are trying to clip or brush.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't have a table, but I worked on just having Wally stand on the make shift "table" (i.e. a step exercise thing). 

I'd direct him on it and just practice stand-stays with no grooming, and then cue "stand" while brushing, and if he sits, I say "at-at" and put my hand under him while he's in mid sit. I cue "stand" again and stand him back up. Praise and then groom again.

He eventually got it. He'll only want to sit when I do his tail, but I do the same thing.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a standard grooming table, which all 3 of mine leap up onto themselves. My Poodles are Standards (23", 24", 26"), so while I do have them stand, I also have them lay down - on their side and back - making it easier for me to shave/clip. I have them sit when I do front legs and faces. One thing they learn from the get go is to cooperate when on the grooming table. No messin' around.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> I use a standard grooming table, which all 3 of mine leap up onto themselves. My Poodles are Standards (23", 24", 26"), so while I do have them stand, I also have them lay down - on their side and back - making it easier for me to shave/clip. I have them sit when I do front legs and faces. *One thing they learn from the get go is to cooperate when on the grooming table. No messin' around*.


This is crucial, especially for a professional. Even some of the people I work with I think consider me a bit of a (insert nasty 5 letter word here) because I don't allow the dogs on my table to "visit" any of the employees that come into the grooming shop. It's not a snotty control freak factor, it's a safety factor. If I have someones pet on the table, the last thing I want is for the animal to think it's OK to start wiggling around and trying to jump off the table because they might get hugs and kisses from an employee. Great way to get cut, scraped, stabbed, etc.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

My Borzoi are VERY large dogs, each about 95#. They have been trained to leap onto the table themselves, and that they have to stand when I am grooming. They survive, even if the grooming session is long because it involves a bath (that generally takes about an hour and a half, start to finish.).

I do have an arm, though I want a longer one. For my guys, it's more of a reminder that they are not to leave - they know better!


----------

